# Asian Men Demasculated in American Society?



## seraph1bk (Jun 21, 2011)

*Asian Me Emasculated in American Society?*

True or not, it always seems to be a factor in my mind. SA is bad enough without this stigma I place on myself.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

Yes
Very Much
So


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

I don't see it.

Most asian men I know, and even in the media, I find to be very ambitious, intelligent and competent.
Doctors, mathematicians, good family values etc.

My stereotype of asian men is like the opposite.....


----------



## seraph1bk (Jun 21, 2011)

Thought so. There are areas where the stereotype isn't as prevalent. I guess I'm moving to Canada.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

I think Asian men emasculated themselves with this Model Minority Myth talk. So now your not allowed to say anything good about Asians cuz thats racism. Like thats going to get Asian men laid.


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

i'm not sure canada is the world of difference you'd imagine.


----------



## seraph1bk (Jun 21, 2011)

LALoner said:


> I think Asian men emasculated themselves with this Model Minority Myth talk. So now your not allowed to say anything good about Asians cuz thats racism. Like thats going to get Asian men laid.


I don't know what you said but understand you completely.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

What about American men demasculated on Asian TV gameshows!? Lol. Seriously i think you are working off a very old stereotype that most modern people don't recognize anymore.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

fingertips said:


> i'm not sure canada is the world of difference you'd imagine.


Believe it!

somewhat.


----------



## Ivan AG (Sep 29, 2010)

So, who ISN'T getting emasculated nowadays?

Is this a Big Brother conspiracy?


----------



## stomachknots (May 7, 2010)

pshh plz.....^^^^ he can get it!:yes


----------



## RockBottomRiser (Jun 5, 2011)

To a degree, yes. But you're most likely _catastrophizing_, as they say in SA circles.


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

yes


----------



## BenevolentSun (Jul 14, 2010)

A brilliant man once said ''You have to own who you are!''


----------



## keithp (Mar 13, 2007)

The hangover "so long gay boys", that character was not masculine at all.... but hey its jsut a movie right?


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

kathy903 said:


> I don't see it.
> 
> Most asian men I know, and even in the media, I find to be very ambitious, intelligent and competent.
> Doctors, mathematicians, good family values etc.


But can they be considered sexy?

Look at media and Hollywood portrayals of Asian men. They're almost always nerdy foreigners who can't speak English properly. They're never an American hunk who gets all the attention from the ladies.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

Mexico and brazil love Asian people
Same goes 
For all of south america


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

VanDamMan said:


> yes


.


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

I'm Asian. Not far east asian though.

I think of myself as masculine, regardless of whatever any idiot thinks. I sincerely doubt I'd feel emasculated in American society.


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

vicente said:


> But can they be considered sexy?
> 
> Look at media and Hollywood portrayals of Asian men. They're almost always nerdy foreigners who can't speak English properly. They're never an American hunk who gets all the attention from the ladies.


Memoirs of a Geisha - Koichi
hes fine as hell lol

and this dude who went to my highschool named darminder.. like unbelievably sexy. the ladies loved him trust me. i just liked to oogle at him in the halls haha


----------



## Charizard (Feb 16, 2011)

vicente said:


> But can they be considered sexy?
> 
> Look at media and Hollywood portrayals of Asian men. They're almost always nerdy foreigners who can't speak English properly. They're never an American hunk who gets all the attention from the ladies.


In media and Hollywood, black people are portrayed as "gangsta" and crap like that, do you assume that of black people around town? I hope not, except for the ones who obviously dress and act the part.

Same thing goes for _any_ tv stereotypes. As long as people don't act exactly like the stereotype portrays, then people generally won't make that association.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

C'mon, be a good model minority. The word you want is "emasculated." I don't think demasculate is even a word.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

vicente said:


> But can they be considered sexy?
> 
> Look at media and Hollywood portrayals of Asian men. They're almost always nerdy foreigners who can't speak English properly. They're never an American hunk who gets all the attention from the ladies.












Image from _Hiroshima mon amour_ by Alain Resnais. Not Hollywood, but a massively influential film in world cinema. It's about a couple - a French woman and a Japanese man - and the aftermath of WWII.


----------



## seraph1bk (Jun 21, 2011)

bezoomny said:


> C'mon, be a good model minority. The word you want is "emasculated." I don't think demasculate is even a word.


Lack of communication, written, verbal or otherwise, have seemingly deteriorated my vocabulary...


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

All of the Asian men I ever knew were cool and were as masculine as any other man I knew. Frankly, I think you are lucky if you're Asian. Lots of other minorities have it much harder in American society. 

Anyway, I believe there are enough Americans who will evaluate you on your own merits rather than your ethnicity that anyone who takes the time to get to know you will not stereotype you.


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

Im asian and very sexy.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Yeah, the movies tend to play off stereotypes a lot.


----------



## Harpuia (Apr 10, 2010)

I'm glad many people here break the Asian stereotypes well.

Out where I live it's almost a crime to date anyone outside your race if you're an Asian. And half the time Asian girls don't want to date Asian guys. "Creepy Asian stalker look" is thrown around here a lot to describe the stereotypical short Asian guy with glasses (Chinese, Korean, Japanese usually) into stuff like anime. I was told I have that look.


----------



## SPC (May 14, 2011)

from the perspective of an asian male who was born in the states, left at age 1 to live in toronto, spent his teens in asia and then came back to the states at age 18, id say that emasculation depends a lot on the kind of cultural upbringing you got when you were a kid. asian male emasculation in the US is nothing more than a crisis in confidence for a large number of asian males whos parents immigrant ideals are a polar opposite of what american culture values. asian kids with traditional asian parents are taught that grades, rankings and meritocracy is king. when they graduate from school and find that their intellect and academic talents dont make them popular or respected in american society, they fall into an inferiority complex where they think that what they are good at isnt desirable. they dont know how to dress well, theyre not well versed at being casual-social, and they often cant compliment themselves because as children theyre taught that self-worth is measured by your school grades. race isnt the issue. any person of any race who grew up under those circumstances would likely turn out the same way. 

i observed this divide straight up when i was in college. there was a huge difference between asians who had grew up in asian families and asians who were adopted by caucasian families. the adopted asians had no problems with masculinity or confidence because they grew up learning from the same system that most other americans learned. the asians from asian families fit stereotypes to a tee and self segregated themselves because their attempts to be "normal" either came off as creepy or lacking in confidence.


----------



## seraph1bk (Jun 21, 2011)

SPC: on the nose man... its one thing to know that it's all b.s. its another to feel it. The funny thing is, I have rarely been stereotyped, but its still on my mind...


----------



## shied (Jan 22, 2011)

It's funny how stereotypes about Asians are being trotted-out in this thread. There's much racism in the "model minority" concept.


----------



## woot (Aug 7, 2009)

On a similar note...why are asian women so dang fine? just sayin...


----------



## Puppuccino (Jun 29, 2011)

I took a class last quarter on the psychology of racism and we covered this stereotype. It's not made up that Asian men are demasculated/ unsexualized (which is weird considering that Asian women are often over sexualized/exoticized by media) in the media. Look at Hollywood. Try to name Asian male actors who have had lead roles in films that don't involve martial arts. Look at films like Dragon Ball Z or 21 (which is based on a real story). Hollywood hired white males instead of asian male for the lead roles which based on precedent in the tv show and story (respectively) are supposed to be asian.


----------



## 266x (Jun 30, 2011)

I'm half. Big .... one.


----------



## Later (May 5, 2011)

Hollywood yes, in real life never, In my experinces, maybe late bloomers. I wish this nice smart Asian guy had the guts to ask me out in high school, I think he liked me but not sure, you know what I mean ..


----------



## LuxAeterna (Aug 13, 2010)

keithp said:


> The hangover "so long gay boys", that character was not masculine at all.... but hey its jsut a movie right?


I love that line. :lol I probably shouldn't, but coming from that actor I couldn't help but laugh.


----------



## Jenchu (Dec 12, 2010)

Asian guy are hot to me.


----------



## Some Russian Guy (Mar 20, 2009)

Don't mistreat Asian men... that's a sin... punishable by death.... who else will draw that fine, exquisite, high quality, perverted *mmmmm* hentai pics... who, I ask... YOU!? I highly doubt it.


----------



## bball4life (Mar 19, 2011)

Jenchu said:


> Asian guy are hot to me.


+1


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

im pretty smexy.........xD


----------



## Quietguy90 (May 9, 2011)

im south asian but i dont really encounter stero types because i dont really give a **** what people think. The only people who seem to hate on me are other south asians for being "white washed" but just because i play guitar and go to the gun range and just am comfortable in this country doesnt make me white washed it just makes me normal. You just need to show people that you dont take that **** seriously. Every box someone tries to put you in you just need to show em that you arent going to be defined


----------



## lonesomeboy (Aug 29, 2005)

Yes. Western culture is very racist towards Asians and Asian men.
Think of all the negative derogatory emasculating stereotypes out there about Asians (males in particular). Which culture and group of people creates these? It can't be the Asians themselves. Same deal goes with Black racism and stereotypes.
How come there is not the same amount of derogatory stereotypes about Whites?
Think about the media (TV, movies, Hollywood, etc...) and how different races are portrayed. 95% is still have a white knight hero male lead.


----------



## S.T.A.T. (Jan 17, 2009)

lonesomeboy said:


> Yes. Western culture is very racist towards Asians and Asian men.
> Think of all the negative derogatory emasculating stereotypes out there about Asians (males in particular). Which culture and group of people creates these? It can't be the Asians themselves. Same deal goes with Black racism and stereotypes.
> How come there is not the same amount of derogatory stereotypes about Whites?
> Think about the media (TV, movies, Hollywood, etc...) and how different races are portrayed. 95% is still have a *white knight hero male lead*.


I did enjoy watching the Dark Knight when Harvey Dent became who he was. We the audience knew what he did (5 dead...two of them cops) but of course Batman had to take the blame to preserve dent's White Knight reputation.


----------



## DarkCloud (May 31, 2011)

I am an Asian man. I am skinny, due to genetics, and lack if eating now days. My friends who are Asian weight between 160-200+ lbs probably more. Some are muscular, more so then some of my Caucasian friends.

My Asian friends play sports, goes clubbing, drive nice cars, and have a taste for fine dining. They however, they are not doctors, but rather business folks with a love for making money. Only some are truly intelligent though.

As for me I look like I fit the stereotype, with my physical appearance, but I am far from being a nerd. I'm not successful as some of my friends though.


----------

